
Cliff Click checking in - fogus
http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2009/12/touching-base.html
======
wingo
It really seems like the Azul boxes are the new Lisp machines. it's inspiring
to see solid technical work being done with this amount of integration
(hardware to software).

~~~
alxv
Indeed!

[http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2008/11/a-brief-
conversat...](http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2008/11/a-brief-conversation-
with-david-moon.html)

------
ShabbyDoo
Who buys these? I presume the microsecond automated trading shops would love
them, but the value of processing speed-ups isn't that great in most
industries. I've been doing performance work on a bunch of Java apps for a
Fortune 500 company, and processor is rarely a bottleneck. I guess the locking
speed-ups and transactional memory (in HW?) would help with scaling.

